# Ferret (crescent moon tat)



## Pheonix (Apr 30, 2012)

copied from original thread


Loom said:


> Feral
> Because he ditched me and this other traveler (Casey-who is not on STP) in Fargo. Knowing that he took Casey WAY out of the way he wanted to go. He not only left, but woke up really early and made sure not to wake us up, took his car that had abunch of Casey and my stuff in it (thankfully we had the necessities on us) and took off not even leaving us a note or anything. We had to spend the whole day calling and trying to find out what happend to Feral and the next trying to figure out how we were going to get out.
> He is around 6' I would say (I'm horrible with measurments) skinnier, with a few stick and poke tattoos the most recognizable one is the halfcrescent on his eye.


 


christa said:


> this guy feral, is he from venice beach? tweaker dude with a crecent moon above his eye? older guy


----------



## Pheonix (May 1, 2012)

copied from original threads



venusinpisces said:


> I can think of two off the top of my head. The first would be Frank with a full set of facial tattoos who the last I heard was in between NOLA and Baton Rouge. He raped one of my friends who is a really small girl that was unable to push him off. Second would be Ferret with the crescent moon tattoo by his eye. He also hangs out in NOLA but I've seen him in NYC and also SF/Berkeley. He told me about how some crackhead had ripped him off for a 10 sack so he threw him in the East River (NYC). He was bragging about how he killed the guy because the East River is surrounded by concrete walls with almost no hand grips. That river moves fast and from what I remember there is a gap of at least a few feet between the top of the water and the top of the wall. From wikipedia: "The East River is dangerous to people who fall in or attempt to swim in it....Anyone in the channel would find there are few places to climb out. According to the marine sciences section of the city Department of Environmental Protection, the channel is swift, with water moving as fast as four knots (just as it does in the Hudson River on the other side of Manhattan). That speed can push casual swimmers out to sea. A few people drown in the waters around New York City each year.[3]"





Fwingnut said:


> I beat the flying fuck out of ferret and his whole 4 man krew, with just me and a 60 year old homebum. The homebum kicked ferret out in front of a Deisel truck and he damn near got plowed, lol. Was an epic fight rly.


----------



## xHOLICx (May 15, 2012)

you guys talking about dave? roothless and toothless?


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel (Aug 25, 2012)

Just gonna say right now.. I have a crescent moon under my right eye with three tear drops under it.. don't mistake me for this fucker lol


----------



## Nomadfrom82 (Oct 7, 2012)

I know exactly who your talking about, i met ferret (crescent tat, 6ft ish prob like 40 to 45 now) about 10 years ago in jacksonville beach fl. He was rubber trampin it with a girl named rif raff (dion) from South Dakota. Anyway he and her are the ones who found me drunk and sleeping under the beach access bridges they have there over the dunes. They convinced me tp take my first trip to cali, we got drunk and spanged 5points (jax) for a few days and than headed out... To be completely hpnest i have no gripe with him, he set me free. Anyway, we left out and headed for our first extended stop in NOLA, i also thank him for showing me the city that i always looked for. The culture, people, archetcture, everything about it, its where ive spent most of my twenties and one day i will retire my soul to the great below. 
We got to nola before evening, pulled behind the transformer station on elesyan fields and i was so tired i fell asleep in the car was woke up by ferret handing me a huge plate of fried chicken he got from the wall, man i miss the wall! Bring that shit back nola baby. After i ate i fell back asleep and was woken up by rif raff telling me ferret got locked up for being in a really shady squat. Thats where me and ferrets story ended, but he left me with the knolwdge and the balls to hop, spange, and survive on the rails or the road, i remember one night him drinkin 211 with me and explanin to me how to ride freight, dont start hoppin hot shots, if it looks like it will pinch or shut on you leave it alone, dont fuck with the hose, if you catch on the fly if you cant see all 3 lugs dont try it, and oh yeah "stay outta box cars there noisy and just are a shitty ride" thank you ferret, gimme a big lip caddy any day of the week! Might take a few more days but i like to ride junk.
Anyway, im sorry your ferret experience was a negative, i owe that man my life and soul, my future, and my sanity, like i said he set me free. Ya know not everybody gets along at all times and there is always 2 sides to every story, it was his car afterall,aybe he got fed up with yall, maybe yall didnt pull your weight. Its all spectulation at this point anyway right?
I hope yall have had better luck since... Just after reading your post i had to chime in.
Thanks for listenin
Peace brothers


----------



## Shakou (Sep 27, 2013)

Nomadfrom82 said:


> Ya know not everybody gets along at all times and there is always 2 sides to every story, it was his car afterall,aybe he got fed up with yall, maybe yall didnt pull your weight. Its all spectulation at this point anyway right?



I don't know any of the parties involved, but even if that were true, he should of had the common decency to tell them so they could get the rest of their shit out of his car. That's kind a scum bag thing to do to someone.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 7, 2014)

Lots of people are like that. Nice to their friends, but they can be asses with people they don't care about.


----------



## Scorpio NYC (Oct 13, 2015)

Anyone have any clue where to find Ferret now? He's my kid brother and we lost touch in 2001 when we both split NYC.


----------



## Melkordoom (May 13, 2016)

Nomadfrom82 said:


> I know exactly who your talking about, i met ferret (crescent tat, 6ft ish prob like 40 to 45 now) about 10 years ago in jacksonville beach fl. He was rubber trampin it with a girl named rif raff (dion) from South Dakota. Anyway he and her are the ones who found me drunk and sleeping under the beach access bridges they have there over the dunes. They convinced me tp take my first trip to cali, we got drunk and spanged 5points (jax) for a few days and than headed out... To be completely hpnest i have no gripe with him, he set me free. Anyway, we left out and headed for our first extended stop in NOLA, i also thank him for showing me the city that i always looked for. The culture, people, archetcture, everything about it, its where ive spent most of my twenties and one day i will retire my soul to the great below.
> We got to nola before evening, pulled behind the transformer station on elesyan fields and i was so tired i fell asleep in the car was woke up by ferret handing me a huge plate of fried chicken he got from the wall, man i miss the wall! Bring that shit back nola baby. After i ate i fell back asleep and was woken up by rif raff telling me ferret got locked up for being in a really shady squat. Thats where me and ferrets story ended, but he left me with the knolwdge and the balls to hop, spange, and survive on the rails or the road, i remember one night him drinkin 211 with me and explanin to me how to ride freight, dont start hoppin hot shots, if it looks like it will pinch or shut on you leave it alone, dont fuck with the hose, if you catch on the fly if you cant see all 3 lugs dont try it, and oh yeah "stay outta box cars there noisy and just are a shitty ride" thank you ferret, gimme a big lip caddy any day of the week! Might take a few more days but i like to ride junk.
> Anyway, im sorry your ferret experience was a negative, i owe that man my life and soul, my future, and my sanity, like i said he set me free. Ya know not everybody gets along at all times and there is always 2 sides to every story, it was his car afterall,aybe he got fed up with yall, maybe yall didnt pull your weight. Its all spectulation at this point anyway right?
> I hope yall have had better luck since... Just after reading your post i had to chime in.
> ...



Yea I know Ferret he's a shifty dude and I was on that ride from Dion Nola to San Bernardino right after I met up with those cats. Dion is rad and so was Ferret. Sucks it happens to those on the road but who knows maybe he didn't get along with someone.


----------



## Scorpio NYC (May 13, 2016)

F


Nomadfrom82 said:


> I know exactly who your talking about, i met ferret (crescent tat, 6ft ish prob like 40 to 45 now) about 10 years ago in jacksonville beach fl. He was rubber trampin it with a girl named rif raff (dion) from South Dakota. Anyway he and her are the ones who found me drunk and sleeping under the beach access bridges they have there over the dunes. They convinced me tp take my first trip to cali, we got drunk and spanged 5points (jax) for a few days and than headed out... To be completely hpnest i have no gripe with him, he set me free. Anyway, we left out and headed for our first extended stop in NOLA, i also thank him for showing me the city that i always looked for. The culture, people, archetcture, everything about it, its where ive spent most of my twenties and one day i will retire my soul to the great below.
> We got to nola before evening, pulled behind the transformer station on elesyan fields and i was so tired i fell asleep in the car was woke up by ferret handing me a huge plate of fried chicken he got from the wall, man i miss the wall! Bring that shit back nola baby. After i ate i fell back asleep and was woken up by rif raff telling me ferret got locked up for being in a really shady squat. Thats where me and ferrets story ended, but he left me with the knolwdge and the balls to hop, spange, and survive on the rails or the road, i remember one night him drinkin 211 with me and explanin to me how to ride freight, dont start hoppin hot shots, if it looks like it will pinch or shut on you leave it alone, dont fuck with the hose, if you catch on the fly if you cant see all 3 lugs dont try it, and oh yeah "stay outta box cars there noisy and just are a shitty ride" thank you ferret, gimme a big lip caddy any day of the week! Might take a few more days but i like to ride junk.
> Anyway, im sorry your ferret experience was a negative, i owe that man my life and soul, my future, and my sanity, like i said he set me free. Ya know not everybody gets along at all times and there is always 2 sides to every story, it was his car afterall,aybe he got fed up with yall, maybe yall didnt pull your weight. Its all spectulation at this point anyway right?
> I hope yall have had better luck since... Just after reading your post i had to chime in.
> ...


 
Ferret was my brother for years in NYC in the 90's....he NEVER did me wrong.....wouldn't dare...evidently those who had bad experiences with him, met him after he got into some bad shit....which bums me the fuck out.....I've been looking for him for years.....dreamt about him....hoping he's doing ok and found some form of peace on the road without too much chemicals......so sorry for those who had bad experiences....


----------



## Brixie (Nov 27, 2016)

I know Ferret. He never did me any wrong, because of him I met a man o spent 6 years of my life with. I think its just safe to say, you just cant be too trustworthy of anyone! Never leave your gear with someone or in someones car unless you can be sure that nothing will happen to it!! I know it sucks things have gotten like this,but you really cant trust anyone anymore


----------



## FawnGone (Dec 23, 2020)

Ferret was doing this shit 20 years ago. Close friends of mine had very shifty experiences with him down in ATL, and he had a habit of taking things that didn't belong to him. Some folks have lots of love for him.


----------



## BillyGunns (Feb 1, 2021)

Its been a long time since I've seen ferrite but he was always alright by me. He was strung out the last time I saw him so yeah a little shady maybe if you weren't tight with him but that's how it is on the road gotta be careful and try not to piss off the wrong person. Some times people just take off too. So keep your shit with you


----------



## TurboArmatron (Mar 10, 2021)

I met Farite in NOLA when I was probably 16, back in the Moonwalk Mafia days. He was always cool to me and looked out for me, I was a runaway and knew nothing but I'd been buying weed from Hopper up on the river for awhile and just showed up because I didn't know where else to go. Ferit is a dick when he's whiskey drink. He's shady when strung out but that's a given and if a known junkie that's using rips you off that's on you too. He's super weird shooting coke too. I haven't heard from him in a long ass time. Last time I saw him was in NOLA running around the upper 9 with Nazi punk Scratch strung out on IV coke. Nazi Scratch who dated a black trans pornstar, go figure. If somebody see him alive let me know. I'm not counting on that being the case though, just saying.


----------

